# 1999.5 VW Jetta - check engine light reset to pass NY inspection



## Captkirk (Apr 21, 2012)

My check engine light on my 2.0 liter has been on for over a year. When I purchased the car there was an aftermarket cat converter on the exhaust. Autozone OBD found five codes coming up. I'm guessing that this cat converter is causing some of the problem. I don't want to put a lot of money in the car and was wondering if there is a way to get the codes to reset for a short enough time in order for me to get it to the repair shop and get it to pass NY State inspection. Any suggestions on how to deal with this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

pull out the CEL light.


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

i used to have to do this with my pontiac to get it pass inspection cuz im from NY aslo. The best thing to do is find out what makes the system run the checks for the codes. For example, my pontiac would throw evap codes, so I had to try and drive between 35-55 at a constant speed and keep a full tank of gas in the car. It would run the system check, but the system wouldnt trip the code unless i went above 55 or below half a tank of gas. It was a pain, I had to drive it around for a week before I got the system to reset itself without throwing a code. Hope this helps... I'm new to VW's so sorry i cant offer any specific examples on our cars.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

The CEL is a running joke on vdubs. Once you extinguish it, it keeps coming back! We got so tired of it, that we DO pull the light out of the instrument gauge. We even made shirts to mock this problem.


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahhhh. NY plugs it in, and its all involved with a computer system and your VIN. Theres really no way to fake it. It depends on the year but you can only have like 1 or two "incomplete" codes, and no light on. Plus all the other visual inspection sh*t. I've only had my car for 4 months, no CEL yet (cross fingers)


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If you clear the codes and then go right to inspection, readiness won't be set (which means you just cleared the codes). In NC you are allowed I think 1 readiness not set, but its still a risk. Not sure about NY though. 

The cat doesn't have to be expensive to replace...I had mine done for


----------



## Captkirk (Apr 21, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> If you clear the codes and then go right to inspection, readiness won't be set (which means you just cleared the codes). In NC you are allowed I think 1 readiness not set, but its still a risk. Not sure about NY though.
> 
> The cat doesn't have to be expensive to replace...I had mine done for


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Aftermarket unit. I was referred to a local muffler shop by my mechanic but no deals or anything, just knew it was a good place. Car was there and done within a half hour too. This was on my 2.0 New Beetle. A lot of people complain about aftermarket units...I have no idea the brand, but it worked fine for me and had the rear O2 bung and everything. No problems in the year and a half I had it on the car before my accident.


----------

